
4chan bans screencaps from Netflix film “Cuties” - pochamago
https://boards.4chan.org/pol/thread/273292879#p273314090
======
cocktailpeanuts
I don't use 4chan but always assumed they never had a mod and that was the
whole point of the site. Interesting! Who exactly is the mod?

~~~
pochamago
There are a number of mods, but they all post anonymously as "moderator."
There are also janitors who are not allowed to post officially at all. 4chan
honestly has a lot of rules: 4chan.org/rules

